# Nozzle Check Yellow Is Not Full like others and broken lines



## thedutch4 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi Everyone!

I've attached a sample of whats showing when I do a nozzle check. The yellow is not showing like the other colors (it's like half of what the other colors are displaying) and it has broken lines. I've done head cleaning, head flushing (once each). The expiration of the ink is March 2022 and I buy the genuine ink.

As an FYI (not sure if this has anything to do with my issue)...my waste container is 96% full. I have a new one, but was waiting for it to be completely full before replacing.

When I print something, yellow is overlapping the design (so if something is supposed to be black, the yellow is printing over the black - which is distorting the design).

Can you advise what I need to do to fix this issue? Thanks in advance.

Also, all my inks are about 3/4 full.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I suggest that you do a manual head cleaning and flush (Google or YouTube). There are head cleaning solutions you can buy to facilitate this, or can use a glass cleaner that contains ammonia (probably not as safe long term for your head, but who really knows). Can also buy syringe/cart setups so you can inject the fluid straight into the head. You'll also need some of those blue paper towels to lay under the head during this process, and to gently rub against it.

This video shows how to do it on an Epson Eco Tank:






The process for cart-on-head Epsons is the same, except you hookup the syringe to the spike where the cart connects to the head.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

throw in a different yellow cartridge and see if it works

what is your printer?


----------



## Frogbabies (Jan 20, 2021)

thedutch4 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've attached a sample of whats showing when I do a nozzle check. The yellow is not showing like the other colors (it's like half of what the other colors are displaying) and it has broken lines. I've done head cleaning, head flushing (once each). The expiration of the ink is March 2022 and I buy the genuine ink.
> 
> ...


Take out the yellow cartridge and check to see if it is rolling the way it should or if it's stuck higher than it should be. Many times, the solution for us is to just manually tap the feet to get it to roll.


----------

